# Snakes at work (ACT)



## BredliFreak (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm curious what licensing laws are like if you are at a work place and have a work pet (assuming people are comfortable with herps). Do you keep it under someone's personal license, or register a group license, or would you need a display license or is it plain illegal (apart from off license animals)


----------



## Virides (Jan 4, 2016)

Did a search of the ACT legislation and found this - http://www.legislation.act.gov.au/a/2014-59/current/pdf/2014-59.pdf

Go to page 210 and have a read but I have found on page 211 (Part 11.2 - 264) at 2 c ii & iii suggests that you must supply the details of the other parties likely to have management of the animal. I have also read through that there is no specific circumstance for your requirement that denies or allows it, but what it does say at (Part 11.2 - 268) that your specific requirements could be assessed and granted based on them sufficing the authorisation by the "Conservator".


----------

